# I'm going to be daring, now where to start?



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Search "zentai" on eBay. Warning that there will be a lot of fetish stuff but there is also a lot of superhero costumes under that heading as well. I know they have the green Phoenix suit but I didn't dig deep enough to see the red one.

Good luck!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Very true Rikki, search for Zentai, unitard, or bodysuit, or superhero bodysuit. I have seen them for all x-men girlies: Rogue, Psylocke, Phoenix, Jean Grey, as well as some of the male characters if you have a guy that wants to dress up, too  Also available; Spiderman, Green lantern, Captain America, "Pepsiman" (you 'd have to see it:O ), the Flash, AND MORE. But they WILL cost you a pretty penny. Just a plain one will cost you UP TO $70.
http://www.zentai.hk/play-costumes-superhero-costumes-c-1_7.html

http://www.cosplaygate.com/category-1-b0-Catsuits++Zentai.html

omg even one for Avatar!!!
http://www.*******.com/Blue-Lycra-Catsuit-p30195.html


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks so much! I would have had no idea to search for that. I found the red one for $20 plus $20 shipping (comes from China). But I would have paid $50 plus shipping for the TMNT costume I was looking at in the U.S. So glad I don't have to make one!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Glad you found the one you wanted!


----------

